

I made a simple app to find music based off your mood and a genre. Thoughts? - abeiz
http://www.moodfuse.com

======
abeiz
I made this to help me find new music. Most of the time I don't really know
what artists/bands I want to listen to, so I made it dead simple. All you need
to do is choose a mood and genre from a couple drop downs and it generates a
playlist. Just wanted to put it out there in case anyone else would find it
useful, and possibly get some feedback. Thanks!

------
saiko-chriskun
There's way too many genres :P

~~~
abeiz
Yes, you're right about that! Next version will have the most popular ones at
the top.

